#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Moscow Pics

## ShrewedPunter

Moscow weekend trip on the train. 

Some of the same places from my old thread and some new ones.

8 hour sleeper train. very nice and cheaper than the fast one.. i had a great sleep after a beer.



Noodles on the train #LivingTheDream





Leningradskaya hotel inside a 1950s Stalinist tower







Red Square.. Always a pleasure. I see Putin has got the builders in  :Very Happy: 









Metro stations I liked





Soviet Lemonade lady





Moscow city



Mendeleev Cocktail "Hidden" Bar.. 
You have to walk through an Asian noodle shop to get in







Wow.. best Tom yum I've ever had..
Creamy rich broth.. lots of king prawns and  none of the inedible shite the Thais leave in  :Very Happy: 



Moscows 'Arc de triomphe'



some famous person - Mikhail Kutuzov



more to come

----------


## David48atTD

Great photo thread.

A bit more background to the images would be great.

Random photos of Stalinist Shelas also  :Smile: 

Any snow yet?

----------


## Dillinger

Yeah, wheres the crazy Russkie under ice swimming pics?

----------


## Chittychangchang

:smiley laughing: 

Go Punty go!

Must be that Guinness nitro!

What % is that tipple?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

WW2 Museum

















Outside 





















going back..

----------


## david44

Great stuff keep em coming

----------


## Looper

Top spics punter.




> some famous person - Mikhail Kutuzov




Didn't you watch the BBC 6 part adaptation of War and Peace?!

It was Kutuzov who outflanked Napoleon and sent him packing back to froggy-land.



Most glorious and funny shaped Polikarpov I-16

The world's first low wing monoplane and the design that defined all single engine fighters of WWII

----------


## jabir

more, more...!

----------


## Klondyke

> some famous person - Mikhail Kutuzov


Here Kutuzov by Oscar Homolka in 1956 movie War and Peace along with Audrey Hepburn and Henry Fonda

----------


## Klondyke

Another Kutuzov by Boris Zakhava in 1966 Sergey Bondarchuk's War nd Peace

----------


## david44

> Here Kutuzov by Oscar Homolka in 1956 movie War and Peace along with Audrey Hepburn and Henry Fonda


Lovely and to see our neverna with the curtain pelmet epaulettes

----------


## ShrewedPunter

some random stuff.

Shit weather.  Some snow in the morning but it melts quickly.













It's a slippery slope  :Very Happy:

----------


## can123

Not much point in going to Moscow. If Jeremy Corbyn is elected, Moscow will be coming to see me.

----------


## Bogon

Nice thread Punty.

Any chance of a breakdown of some costs? Train/booze/food kinda thing?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> Nice thread Punty.
> 
> Any chance of a breakdown of some costs? Train/booze/food kinda thing?



I think Moscow is comparable to the UK (not London)

Pint of beer about £3.

You can eat very nicely in the many canteen style places for £3 pp

Or pay loads in nice restaurants.

The metro systems are really cheap in Russia (60p a journey anywhere). Maybe because the country is rich in fuel???

my 8 hour sleeper train journey was about £25 pp

----------


## HuangLao

Splendid per usual, Punty!!!!  :Smile:  

Autumn in Moscow...
Nice cultural things.


Cheers.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Dragonfly94

can you still get in to see Lenin rotting away?

----------


## Chittychangchang

That's a pretty comprehensive war museum, thanks for sharing.

Those battle trains were monsters, could you look inside it?

----------


## Dillinger

You spending Christmas there Puntski?

Be nice to see how Russians do it

----------


## reinvented

great stuff
except the dill on everything
I too love the war museum pics

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Not much else from Moscow but I will go back next month to see some Xmas lights.



Nice bit of comfort food mmm


These should be in StP thread but I forgot

Nice little rocket propulsion museum at Peter and Paul fortress only 150 entry.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Not much else from Moscow but I will go back next month to see some Xmas lights.


I see by the aerial precautions they've had some Pattaya returnees who've managed to delay joining the diving club until getting back home :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

^^Fish is going to cream himself when he sees that last pic  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

Great spics comrade shrewdski punterovich!

And good to see no tourist signs in chinky linky.

There is a corner of the globe that they have not infested!

 :Smile:

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> Great spics comrade shrewdski punterovich!
> 
> And good to see no tourist signs in chinky linky.
> 
> There is a corner of the globe that they have not infested!


Only the food menus  :Very Happy:

----------


## NamPikToot

Comrade SP, how long are you going to try to evade the spetsnaz and continue this charade of living the western ideal in the motherland. Be warned, olga will bring this facade crashing down if you continue trying to publish these decadent twisted falsehoods of the motherland.

----------


## Klondyke

> You spending Christmas there Puntski?
> 
> Be nice to see how Russians do it


Don't they have the "Yolka" (a Christmas Tree) a week later than the Season Holidays as other world celebrating? 
 (that no longer alowed to call Xmas)

----------


## Klondyke

> These should be in StP thread but I forgot
> 
> Nice little rocket propulsion museum at Peter and Paul fortress only 150 entry.


So you have missed on 7th the celebrations of 100 years of Aurora's fireshot that started the Revolution?

----------


## Klondyke

^Sorry, the 100 years anniversary of Aurora gunshot was last year

----------

